# Tatonka Dust goes to the World Food Championships!



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Recently Chef Jed T. from France qualified to attend the World Food Championships in Kissimmee, Florida. A big thanks and congrats to Chef Jed from Owens BBQ for choosing Tatonka Dust seasoning for his entry in the steak category with a New York strip steaks, hot and fast seared on a cast iron griddle over a Weber chimney for a 10th place win at the World Food Championships!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Congrats Mossy.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good job! I love you stuff.


----------

